# Recommend a method for first time METH synthesis,got all em reagents!



## MethSpawner (Mar 13, 2022)

Greetings fellow hiveminds!

I will be starting my journey to meth cooking soon.I got access to most of the needed reagents like ephedrine,pseudo,
red p,methylamine and p2p.Issue is I got little to no chemical knowledge and this will be my first synthesis.Do you guys think
this is doable for complete newbie and if so which method of synthesis do you recommend?Would you say the racemic routes - p2p with 
n-methylformamide ,,Leuckart reaction" or P2P by NaBH4 reduction would be harder as with them I have to use a chiral catalyst to do
the imine hydrogenation step?As I need the right stereochemistry - D-meth.Also would I need the same equipment for all methods of 
synthesis as displayed in this post:





Methamphetamine synthesis from P2P by NaBH4 reduction. Medium-Scale.


Introduction. I represent to BB audience Methamphetamine synthesis method of 1-phenyl-2-propanon (P2P) reduction by NaBH4. Following method allows obtaining and large batches of product. The hardest problem of this method is the heat generating during exothermic reaction of imine reduction...




chemforum.info




or it is not needed with the ephedrine routes?

I would be very thankful for some advice on the matter guys and for some help during the synthesis operation.I will try record the 
process and upload here as with videos you learn more easily.

PS: methods that yield medium/large scale production are preferred


----------



## HEISENBERG

What is the purpose of creating this topic? Aren't there not enough topics on methamphetamine synthesis?


----------



## MethSpawner (Mar 14, 2022)

Purpose is to receive a recommended method bearing in mind I got all the reagents available.Most users here have to choose a specific method of synthesis as they have access to only ephedrine, for example.Which of this methods would be easier for the purpose?Also to find someone who is willing to give advices during the synthesis process as I am a novice.You can close the thread if you find it offensive, sir.


----------



## HEISENBERG

All methods have already been described. They are all recommended. You need to choose what works for you. If you have no experience in synthesis, but have everything you need to start synthesizing, just write to any of the experts.


----------



## MethSpawner

Just thought some may be more suitable for beginners than others.Anyways, thanks for the input ser!


----------



## William Dampier

MethSpawner said:


> I will be starting my journey to meth cooking soon.I got access to most of the needed reagents like ephedrine,pseudo,
> red p,methylamine and p2p.Issue is I got little to no chemical knowledge and this will be my first synthesis.Do you guys think
> this is doable for complete newbie and if so which method of synthesis do you recommend?



MethSpawnerCan you say a full list of your reagents?


MethSpawner said:


> Would you say the racemic routes - p2p with
> n-methylformamide ,,Leuckart reaction" or P2P by NaBH4 reduction would be harder as with them I have to use a chiral catalyst to do
> the imine hydrogenation step?As I need the right stereochemistry - D-meth.


Some ephedrine will also require the separation of isomers. What is your ephedrine?


MethSpawner said:


> Also would I need the same equipment for all methods of
> synthesis as displayed in this post:
> 
> 
> ...


This equipment can be used, but there may be another equipment


MethSpawner said:


> I would be very thankful for some advice on the matter guys and for some help during the synthesis operation.I will try record the
> process and upload here as with videos you learn more easily.
> PS: methods that yield medium/large scale production are preferred


Need details, a full list of reagents and other conditions, premises, volumes. You can talk here, or write a PM


----------



## primitiveintelectual

try this


----------



## primitiveintelectual (Mar 17, 2022)

and if you are from europe and need precursors, I recommend vendor Constantylious




http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/index.php?members/constantylious777.121/#resources


----------



## MethSpawner

primitiveintelectual said:


> and if you are from europe and need precursors, I recommend vendor Constantylious
> 
> 
> 
> ...



primitiveintelectualVery useful contribution,hats off to you!


----------



## primitiveintelectual

Good luck with synthese


----------

